# adding 50 HP



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been a member of this forum long enough to have seen all the discussions regarding cams, intakes, exhausts, etc. but I've never seen an answer to my question: what is the least costly way to add 50 HP to the 2004 LS1 engine?

Kevin


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

50 shot.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> 50 shot.


I don't have NOS--but, this would be your cheapest route IMO.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

agreed. thats the best way to go. cheap horsepower. or you can get a cam for about 300 bucks but you have to have supporting mods to go with it to make it effective


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Swap it out for an LS2!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gtx76 said:


> Swap it out for an LS2!


:rofl:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

My baseline dyno was 328rwhp. CAI, Kooks 1 7/8" LT's, and tune got me 48rwhp.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think i know where you are going but remember that just having a peak dyno # doesn't mean you're faster. you need lots of torque down low to drag or street race and the more that can carry up the rpm range the faster you accelerate. lots of "i have a 400 hp LS2" get spanked when run up against a good driver with sticky tires in a LS1. that said, outside of NO2, ~50 flywheel HP on a dyno is headers, a tune and an intake... a real cold air intake if you want to race it off of the dyno. the RWHP between a LS1 and LS2 is more like ~40 HP. don't worry about it tho. even if you get the 50 you'll want more 'cause inside of 2 weeks it feels slow again.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> i think i know where you are going but remember that just having a peak dyno # doesn't mean you're faster. you need lots of torque down low to drag or street race and the more that can carry up the rpm range the faster you accelerate. lots of "i have a 400 hp LS2" get spanked when run up against a good driver with sticky tires in a LS1. that said, outside of NO2, ~50 flywheel HP on a dyno is headers, a tune and an intake... a real cold air intake if you want to race it off of the dyno. the RWHP between a LS1 and LS2 is more like ~40 HP. don't worry about it tho. even if you get the 50 you'll want more 'cause inside of 2 weeks it feels slow again.


is that what happened? i thought my car was gatting slower.
guess i'm just getting used to it. :lol:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> the RWHP between a LS1 and LS2 is more like ~40 HP. don't worry about it tho. even if you get the 50 you'll want more 'cause inside of 2 weeks it feels slow again.


Horsepower is a drug, and the worse you're addicted, the more you need.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd say a cam , but you really need to make it breathe first , so headers and new exhaust , and a cam and good tune.
package deal , probably around $2000. These gto's ned so many things redone to make them right. I love mine to death, but it takes time and money.
consider where you are heading with upgrades so you don't spend on things you won't need later down the line.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

oldsow said:


> I'd say a cam , but you really need to make it breathe first , so headers and new exhaust , and a cam and good tune.
> package deal , probably around $2000. These gto's ned so many things redone to make them right. I love mine to death, but it takes time and money.
> consider where you are heading with upgrades so you don't spend on things you won't need later down the line.


So many thing redone to make them right???????? Yeh, why didnt I go with a Charger. That thing is perfect.


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

04 ls1's are at a slight disadvantage. I'm sorry, but on the brighter side your not far behind. I agree with the cheapest easiest way to add even alot pf horsepower is n2o. LSX's love nitrous. Any 125 shot for street or strip will rock. If you want the added horsepower all the time, if you have an auto, a custom tune and a couple of basic "Getting Started" bolt-ons will do the trick. Traction is the same thing that that will let any slower car outrun a faster car in 1/8 or 1/4. Power is where you need to go. I agree that you should start with headers, race cats and after-cat. No cats and loudmouth have gotten some of the biggest numbers for that setup. any Lt's work, I have Kooks. Full exhaust and cold air, with tune will run about $2000-$2500 in parts. Minus the catback and you have a cam kit and everything else from hpe for $2350. Check with them on install if you want. Opt for the "S" cam. It's no extra and idles like a beast. No more sleeper at the light, so get ready to be tested by everyone. Check my profile and rwhp numbers.


----------

